# her are some good Outboard Maintenance Tips



## gabrielh (Jun 3, 2009)

Here are some articles that I found very usefull to read if you are a new boat owner like me and have an outboard engine on it.

- How to tuneyour outboard:

http://adventure.howstuffworks.com/how-to-maintain-a-boat3.htm

- How to winterize your boat:

http://www.classicglastron.com/gl-outboard-winterizing.htm

- How to change your lower unit oil (with pictures)

http://www.nitroowners.com/projects/lowerunit/lowerunitproject.htm

- Decarbing your engine:

http://forums.iboats.com/showthread.php?t=158076


----------



## DavidT (Apr 25, 2008)

:clap


----------

